# mk2 golf speedo cable



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 92 golf and today I pulled apart my dash and steering wheel, pulled the deck, climate control everyting in order to access the gauge cluster to cxhange the bulbs and remove it today as per http://www.4130-products.com/step/remove/index.htm and then i went to remove the speedo cable like in the 3rd and 4th pics but my car was different, I couldnt not find the plugs. I tugged on the cluster but it seemed to be stuck on the left side and I cannnot give myself enough slack to check it out. Does any one know where the speedo cable is and where i have to disonccet it? Please help as I am looking to replace my gauge bulbs before my car gets put on the road


----------



## Andromeda451 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: mk2 golf speedo cable (kt883)*

Reach up from underneath and find the speedo cable on the back of the cluster. It either unscrews or unclips. You should be able to feel a plastic clip that you depress to release.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Found it! Its attatched to the tranny. Its a grey wire with a hex bolt at the end


----------

